# Gaming PC zusammenstellung



## MaraZ40 (5. September 2010)

Ich habe ein Gaming PC zusammengestellt und wollte fragen ob dies für spiele wie crysis, battlefield bad company 2 reichen würde.
P.S: Da mein Vater mir maximal 550 € zur Vefügung stellt kann ich es nicht besser machen 


*Die letzte Konfiguration sieht so aus, wenn noch etwas zu verbessern ist, lasst es micht wissen.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Grafisch mit Preis: *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Eine 5750 ist schon sehr knapp bemessen, eine 5770 wäre deutlich besser.
Lass dann lieber erst mal 2GB RAM weg und nutze nur einen Riegel, dann sollte die 5770 drinne sein.

Hast du noch XP liegen oder kennst du einen, der Vista hat und es nicht mehr braucht?
Dann nimm das, spart nochmal Geld.

Wenn du einen kennst, der noch ein altes Laufwerk liegen hat, dann greif zu, IDE geht auch. Auch das spart wertvolles Geld.


----------



## alex1028 (5. September 2010)

Hi,also als Gaming pc würde ich das ja nicht bezeichnen
Spaar lieber noch ein bisschen oder überrede dein Vater weil mit diesem Pc kannst du Crysis grad so spielen.
Ram würde ich auf garkein fall weglassen


----------



## fuddles (5. September 2010)

Nimm wenn lieber Vista. Mit neuestem SP Pack läuft das ganz gut. Das kriegt man in Ebay teilweise für 20€ hinter hergeschmissen. Ein olles XP würde ich nicht mehr verwenden.

Das Geld kannst dann in wie bereits gesagt in bessere Graka stecken und in einen Athlon X4.


----------



## Spartaner25 (5. September 2010)

Wow, Déjà-vu , so ein Thread hatten wir nähmlich gerade schon:
Gamer PC 
Aber ich fühle mich geehrt, dass du gröstenteils meine Konfiguration verwendest  .


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

lol, würde das auch nciht als gamer pc bezeichnen!

dazu fehlt die pwoer in der graka und in der CPU!

wenns wirklich gut sein soll nimm das angebot von msi : da gibts den 955BE + msi 870 -G54. und sparst 40€!

eine 5770er sollte es schons ein!

4GB DRR3 RAM sind aber auch pflicht, und XP würd ich ned mal gratis nehmen!

schau lieber obst wo vista findest, ist ziemlich gut, find ich jedenfalls....


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> Hi,also als Gaming pc würde ich das ja nicht bezeichnen



War ja wohl nichts !

@MaraZ40

Würde versuchen, ein Mainboard mit SB850 und USB 3.0 zu bekommen (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=mbam3&sort=p&xf=317_870~1317_2%3B0). Ist zwar teuerer, aber dafür flexibler. Der Vorschlag von *AntiFanboy* ist schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

@mattinator : danke für dein lob!

kenne zwei die das so gekauft haben, einer mit dem 955BE und eienr mit dem 1090T, allesamt voll zufrieden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Was ist denn das für ein Angebot?


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

@quanti : das müsstest du aus einem thread doch wissen!^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich bezweifel mal, dass das innerhalb seines Budgets liegt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

bei diesem angebot gibts das msi 870-g54 + phenom 955BE in einem bundle wo man satte 40€ sparen kann!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Wo denn?


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

hier : MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best

ja, man spart nur 30€, aber immerhin!


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo denn?



Für Deutschland s. hier unter Punkt 4.: https://programs.techprotect.de/reb...gram=PROG-00010366-27&Country=DE&Language=deu, bei Bestellung in Österreich oder Schweiz Einstieg hier https://programs.techprotect.de/reb...spx?guid=7b9f1342-3e2b-417d-8617-9c4c87c08ee7.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

Session Time Out steht bei mir...

lol


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

OK, aber was kostet der Bundle denn nun? 200 Euro?
Was ist mit RAM, extra kaufen?

Dann wird es aber sehr eng mit seinem 550 Euro Budget, da ist es sinvoller ein günstiges Brett zu kaufen, egal ob nun AM2+ oder AM3 und dann einen X3 draufzusetzen. Man hat so einfach mehr Geld für eine gute Grafikkarte über, was nun mal besser ist.


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, aber was kostet der Bundle denn nun? 200 Euro?



Hängt vom Shop ab, hier ein Beispiel bei HoH.de:


MSI 870A-G54 870 Sockel AM3 ATX DDR3 1xPCIe 2.0 | hoh.de 85,50 €
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) BE 4x3.20GHz AM3 Box125W | hoh.de 129,90 €
- 30 € MSI-Aktion ergibt 185,40 €. Kann bei anderen Shops aus der Liste noch günstiger ausfallen.

EDIT: Habe gerade mal seine vorgeschlagene Konfiguration bei Hardwareversand genommen, MB und CPU kommen auf 127,44 €. Das ist natürlich trotzdem noch eine andere Region.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

955+msi 870-g54 und 130€???

das geht nicht....


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> 955+msi 870-g54 und 130€???
> 
> das geht nicht....



Wollte schon den Namen von MaraZ40 schreiben, das meinte ich mit "seine vorgeschlagene Konfiguration":


> Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X3 435 "Boxed" 95W, Sockel AM3
> Mainboard: MSI 770 G45, AM3


Die ist natürlich um einiges preiswerter, trotz des MSI-Rabatts in der Aktion mit dem MSI 870-G54.


----------



## AntiFanboy (5. September 2010)

aso, ja haste recht!

@TE : kannst du ein paar € mehr raushauen, 550€ sind wirklich knapp....


----------



## MaraZ40 (5. September 2010)

Entschuldigt für die Verspätung ...
Hmm... 600€ wären noch in Ordnung.. Aber mehr bekomme ich nicht mehr raus glaube ich 
Außerdem wäre ich mit Windows Vista auch sehr zufrieden . 
Danke für alle Ratschläge ich werde versuchen eine neue Zusammenstellung mit den Vorschlägen zu machen 

--------------------------------------------------------------
*
Also ich hab mal bisschen aufgetunt. Hab mich für Vista entschieden, muss aber noch schauen wo ich es kaufe. Wird aber auf jeden Fall Vista Home Premium 64bit. Ich habe alle Teile auf Hardwareversand.de verlegt um Versandkosten zu sparen . Ich habs grafisch dargestellt: Oben das neuüberlegte , unten die erste Zusammensetzung von diesem Thread. Wie ist die neu ausgewählte Mainboard? Sollte ich die noch verbessern?* (Für die Grafik bitte das Link anklicken)

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4283/gamerpc2.jpg

Ahja, ich wollte noch fragen ob *ASUS M4A87TD/USB3, AM3, ATX* oder *ASUS M4A77T/USB3, Sockel AM3, ATX* besser ist. Und sollte ich vielleicht die hier noch einbauen? *AMD Athlon II X4 640 Box AM3*


----------



## Dreambreaker (6. September 2010)

Ist diese Zusammenstellung empfehlenswert?


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

ich würde die oberste confi nehmen, da ist die graka auch stärker!
àlso alles bis auf die CPU ist gut!

deine teile kosten da nur 500€, wenn du aber 600€ hast, was machst dann mit die restlichen 100€??

das vista wird dich max 40€ kosten, da kannst den rest in eine bessere CPU investieren!

z.B diese hier : AMD Phenom II X4 945 95W (C3), 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (HDX945WFGMBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

also die erste confi mit dieser cpu!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Ich würde auch die obere nehmen und eventuell dann doch einen X4 nehmen, das Geld scheinst du ja über zu haben.


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

genau....


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Also jetzt siehts so aus:

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1048/gamerpc.jpg

Ist da noch was zu verbessern? Reicht das jetzt für Crysis etc.?


----------



## zøtac (6. September 2010)

Reicht, Einstellungen musste aber halt runterschrauben

//Edit:
In welcher Auflösung Spielste eig.?


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

1280 x 1024


----------



## fuddles (6. September 2010)

Bis 1600er Auflösung muss er damit nichts runterschrauben. Geht so alles in very High. Antialiasing kann er aber vergessen. Eventuell mal mit 2x probieren, dürfte aber anfangen zu ruckeln. Besonders im letzten Level.

In 1280er Auflösung kannst sogar noch 4fach AA reinhaun und alles in very High.


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Ok dann wäre das geklärt  Ich bedanke mich für eure Hilfen. 

Mein neues System: (http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1048/gamerpc.jpg)

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640 Box AM3
MB: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3, AM3, ATX
Ram: 4GB-Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Gold Low Voltage
Graka: Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
HD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, Sata II (HD502HJ)
NT: be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7
LW: Samsung SH-223L Lightscribe retail
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil oder Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit

Preis: ca 580-600 €


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

mit der 5770 kann er mit max AF/AA, enthauist auf 1280 zocken!

das weiß ich, weil ich so spiele^^


----------



## fuddles (6. September 2010)

Dito 
Allerdings ist der X4 net so stark wie ein i7 oder mein Q8300. Das spielt auch noch ne kleine Rolle.


----------



## Dreambreaker (6. September 2010)

Ne frage hätte ICH noch 
Welche Gehäuse ist empfehlenswerter oder sieht besser aus ? 
*
Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil* oder *Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz, ohne Netzteil*


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Ich finde die Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster schon sehr gut aber Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz ist auch nicht schlecht  Konnte mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden. Was sagen die anderen Member dazu?


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

mir persönlich gefäält das xigamtek besser!

aber das muss du entscheiden!


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Nun, wenn ich die Gehäusen näher anschaue sieht der Xigmatek wirklich etwas besser aus


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

find ich auch!

aber darüber lässt sich streiten!


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

persöhnlich gefällt mir das am besten : Thermaltake V9 mit Sichtfenster (VJ40001W2Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

das wird auch meines nächstes gehäuse....


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Oh ja, der sieht spitze aus  Aber eine andere Preisklasse... Der Xigmatek kostet grad mal 30 €. Mal schauen ob ich noch andere gut aussehende in dieser Preisklasse finde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Das Gehäuse ist für den Preis schon OK, basiert ja auch auf das Cooler Master Gehäuse.


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

meinst du das V9?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Ich meine das Xigmatek.


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

aso!

man weiß ja nie!

kostet das xigamtek wirklich nur 30€???


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Thermaltake V3 Black Edition ist auch nicht schlecht 

Ja, Xigmatek Asgard II kostet bei hardwareversand 30,35€


----------



## AntiFanboy (6. September 2010)

jap, sieht auch gut aus!

doch hier scheiden sich die geister!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> aso!
> 
> man weiß ja nie!
> 
> kostet das xigamtek wirklich nur 30€???


 
Jup, 30€ ist der Straßenpreis und wenn man nicht so die Ansprüche oder zu wenig Geld hat, dann ist das Gehäuse absolut in Ordnung.
Einen extra Lüfter mitbestellen und fertig ist das Teil.


----------



## MaraZ40 (6. September 2010)

Welcher Lüfter wäre empfehlenswert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Scythe Slip Stream reicht, kostet 6 Euro.
Es geht darum, dass nur einer verbaut ist, aber für einen guten Airflow sollten es halt zwei sein.


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

*Allerletzte Konfiguration. Das müsste jetzt reichen (auch wenn bisschen teurer als ich geplant hatte).*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

das sieht sehr gut aus!

sehr gute cpu  und gpu!

damit kannst wiirklich zufrieden sein!


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

Viele der Komponenten habe ich selbst so. Hast gut gewählt


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

stimmt!

top cpu!


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

Wenn der wirklich gut ist dann ist's ok. Den Pc bau ich mir 
In der PCGH habe ich gelesen, dass Win7 schneller als Vista sein soll. Ich habe Vista schon benutzt (Home Premium 32 Bit). Also bin dran schon gewohnt, aber wenn Win7 wirklich besser ist dann könnte ich die vielleicht auch noch drauflegen. Was meint ihr? Reicht Vista?


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

vista reicht zum gamen und fürn alltag vollkommen aus!

ich hab keinerlei probleme!


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

Ok, gut. Vielen Dank


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

Vista "reicht" aus. Je nachdem wie man das definieren will. 
Ich hab den Sprung von Vista auf Win 7 nicht bereut.
Subjektiv ist alles schneller und stabiler.


----------



## henmar (7. September 2010)

gebe keine 13€ für den gehäuselüfter aus, nehme lieber wie von quantenslipstream empfohlen einen scythe slipstream. die sind auch leise, selbst bei 1200rpm. der boxedkühler vom 955be wird unter last sowieso lauter sein als der gehäuselüfter


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

Ok. Also dann nehme ich mal die scythe slipstream. Und das mit Betriebssystem muss ich noch schauen. Je nachdem wieviel Geld ich dann noch habe. Könnte aber noch Win7 bekommen.
Und noch was: Ich habe gehört, dass manche Probleme mit be quiet! Netzteile haben. Sollte ich doch lieber eine andere Marke nehmen? 430 Watt sind aber schon ausreichen oder?


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

Was für Probleme solls den da geben?
Schau mal unten in meine Sig, laufen beide System einwandfrei mit einem BQ 430Watt pure Power.


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

Die sollen schneller den Geist aufgeben. Aber stimmt wohl nicht so ganz  Wenns bei dir auch einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## henmar (7. September 2010)

wenn du dich mal in das thema netzteile informieren willst kannst du dich am besten hier und hier einlesen.

450W sind ausreichend für deinen PC. gute marken sind zur zeit Cougar, Seasonic, Enermax, ... (die besten die mir spontan einfallen)

Zu den be quiet! problem: ich habe auch von vielen fehlerhaften netzteilen gehört, aber aktuelle haben diese probleme nicht mehr da be quiet! den hersteller gewechselt hat.
ich habe bisher keine probleme mit meinem netzteil.


----------



## Spartaner25 (7. September 2010)

Das sind eher LC Power Netzteile und Co. ,
Allgemein alle bei denen 750 Watt für unter 50 Euro dabei sind (Faustregel) .


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

Ok, dann bleib ich bei Be quiet!


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

also mal zum beQuiet problem : das problem tritt im bekanntenkreis nun imemr öfter aus!

vor kurzen kaufte sich mein bruder ein 650W beQuiet netzteil, eines der neuersten, und beime rsten start, funke im netzteilgehäuse und dunkel wars ----> danke beQuiet für einen augenblick im dunkeln!!

1 woche später hollte sich meine opa auch ein netzteil von beQuiet, eins mit 450W, etwas älter!
das system war sehr alt, und selbst da rauchte es bei counetrstrike 1.6 ab!

ich möcte nicht noch mehr erzählen sonst gibts noch karten, aber ind er regel ist es s bei eQuiet : wenn 4 wochen nix pasiert, bleibts auch so!
doch leider sind bei mir schon 4 kaputt gegangen, alle innerhalb 2 jahre!
und das LC läuft jetzt geschmeidige 2jahre ohne probleme!


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

> vor kurzen kaufte sich mein bruder ein 650W beQuiet netzteil, eines der neuersten, und beime rsten start, funke im netzteilgehäuse und dunkel wars ----> danke beQuiet für einen augenblick im dunkeln!!


 EDIT: War das ein Straight ( e6 ? ) ?
 Aktuelle ist E7





> 1 woche später hollte sich meine opa auch ein netzteil von beQuiet, eins mit 450W, etwas älter!
> das system war sehr alt, und selbst da rauchte es bei counetrstrike 1.6 ab!


Dazu muss man ja nicht viel sagen oder? Altes Sys + altes Netzteil.....

@TE
Mit den Pures gibts keine Probleme. Laufen zuverlässig und gut.
Serienstreuung ist auch kein Thema.


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

> Das war aber weder ein Sthraight noch ein Pure. Welches war das Genau? Alte Lagerware? Älteres Modell muss es ja sein, 650 Watt fällt mir kein aktuelles Model zu ein.



ich weiß nciht ob es genau 650W hatte, jedenfalls war es ein neues mit 500W aufwärts!




> Dazu muss man ja nicht viel sagen oder? Altes Sys + altes Netzteil.....



das system war alt, das netzteil war vlt 1jahr auf dem markt, also alt ist das nicht!


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

Sag lieber mal die Modelle bevor du hier was schlecht machst. Sonst spare dir bitte deine subjektive Meinung dazu. Das hilft dem TE nicht weiter.

Mit Straights ( E6 ) gabs durchaus öfters Prob. Aber mit noch älteren Reihen mehr. Aktuell ist das aber nicht mehr so. Mit dem Pures schon gar nicht.


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

E7 udn das andere weiß ich nciht!

mein ops is aus deutschland, der hat mir das via e-mail berichtet!
jedenalls war sein model erst ein jahr auf dem markt!


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

Also jetzt bitte eine entscheidung  Bin ganz Durcheinander.
Aber wenn der Pure Power keine Probleme hat dann nehm ich den.


----------



## henmar (7. September 2010)

mit diesem netzteil machst du alles richtig:
Enermax PRO82+ II 425W ATX 2.3 (EPR425AWT II) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

enermax, corsair, cougar, sharkoon sind imemr gut!

ich werd jedenfalls nie wieder ein beQuiet produkt kaufen,,,,,


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

glaube ich bleib bei be quiet!  Danke für die vielen vorschläge


----------



## AntiFanboy (7. September 2010)

mach das!

ich hoffe du hast mehr glück!

ich probiers noch einmal, kA wann^^


----------



## MaraZ40 (7. September 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> mach das!
> 
> ich hoffe du hast mehr glück!
> 
> ich probiers noch einmal, kA wann^^



Da brauch ich schon eine Menge Glück 
Wenn bei dir 4 in so kurzer Zeit ihren Geist aufgegeben haben 
Oder du hattest einfach nur zuviel PecH?
Probieren würde ichs auf jeden Fall nochmal 

--------------------
Mein Laptop ist grad hin und ich bin froh dass ich meinen alten PC endlich wieder aufräumen kann 
Der alte PC xD:

*Prozessor: Intel Celeron, 2000 MHz (20 x 100)
Mainboard: MSI MS-6557
Ram: 256MB(PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
Grafikkarte: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
Festplatte: ExcelStor Technology J340  (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)*

Spezialitäten: Extrem Langsam xD


----------



## Dreambreaker (8. September 2010)

Wow, das alte haut rein xD
Bestell das ganze von planet4one. Da kommst 20-30 € billiger weg. Woher ich das weiß?
Kaufe das selbe System mit Win7  Hab es auf planet4one berechnet. Ist billiger. Und ich nehme als Gehäuse das hier: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-430-KWN1 Midi-Tower Window - black » Bewertungen
mit diesem Kühler Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP.

Nur Gehäuse und Lüfter von Caseking, rest von planet4one.


----------



## MaraZ40 (8. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Wenn das wirklich so ist dann bestelle ich auch von planet4one. Und ja das Gehäuse ist auch spitze und nicht zu teuer. Kaufe das genau so  Vll sogar auch Win7, wenn ich wirklich von planet4one 30€ spare  Auf wieviel Euronen bist du insgesamt gekommen?

Mfg. Ja der alte ist echt ein Megakracher xD


----------



## Dreambreaker (8. September 2010)

Ich habe es genauso wie du tabellarisch Dargestellt. Ich bin auf so ein Ergebnis gekommen. (Da steht noch Vista weil ich am Anfang auch das kaufen wollte, aber nehme WIN7)

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2926/73223728.jpg

Da sparst du obwohl du ein teureres Gehäuse nimmst.
Allein die Graka ist bei Planet4one 10€ billiger.


----------



## MaraZ40 (8. September 2010)

Vielen Dank  Kommt echt billiger her. Die Tabelle hast du aber perfekt geklaut 
So kauf ich es mir dann.

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2926/73223728.jpg


----------



## AntiFanboy (8. September 2010)

das geld, 30-40€, was du bei planet4one sparst kannst du evtl in eine größere festplatte stecken!

in die spinpoint f3 1TB!
du zahlst für 500gb nur 13€ mehr!


----------



## MaraZ40 (8. September 2010)

Hmm.. Ja stimmt. Aber mir reichen doch 500 GB vollkommen aus. Könnte ich noch überlegen. Ist echt nicht viel für 13€ 500 GB mehr.


----------



## henmar (8. September 2010)

der extra gehäuselüfter dreht mit 2000rpm, das wird deutlich zu laut. nehme lieber einen mit 1200rpm
edit: dieser ist optimal:
http://www.planet4one.de/planet/wbc...tpl=pdetail.html&pid=186321&rid=2630&recno=35


----------



## MaraZ40 (8. September 2010)

Ich finde hier grad keine blaue LED mit 1200rpm?? Und den Preis finde ich nunmal gut. Kann ich den Lüfter nicht mit einem FanControl runtersetzen?


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2010)

meinst du mit einer lüftersteuerung?

wenn du das meinst, ja!

zur festplatte!

anfangs dachte ich auch mir reichen 500GB, doch dann überzeugte mich mein nachbar das ich die 1TB version nehmen soll!

und jetzt sind von 1TB nur noch 478GB frei°
hätte ich die 500GB version genommen müsste ich mir eine neue holen!

und 13€ sind wirklich nicht viel für den doppeltenspeicherplatz!


----------



## MaraZ40 (9. September 2010)

Ja hast recht  Nehm doch lieber die 1TB


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

würd ich auch tun!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

Hätte auch noch einen Vorschlag zu machen:

MaBo: MSI 770-C45
Graka: Gigybyte GTX 460 1024MB OC Edition
Cpu: Amd Phenom 2 x4 955
Ram: Kingston Valueram ddr3 1333 cl9 4Gb
FP: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500gb
dvd brenner: LG gh22ns50
Gehäuse: Asgard 2
NT: be quit 450w

Summe: 580€ - fehlt nurnoch en BS

Damit kannste alle aktuelle spiele zockn.

Hab nen Screenshot angehängt
LG


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. September 2010)

dann würde ich doch lieber einen Phenom x3 nehmen, den mit 3*3GHz anstatt des 955


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

ne würd schon en quad drinnen lassen, nur vllt. ne 1tb festplatte und noch 550w - dann wärs perfekt nur halt des mim budget. deshalb wßürd ich des lassen. die gtx 460 oc geht richtig ab, den 955 bissl übertakten un dann ... 

is meine meinung muss niemand teilen xD

Lg


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. September 2010)

@aifz4b
das problem wäre dann noch das budget


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> @aifz4b
> das problem wäre dann noch das budget


 
ja ich weis, 600€ hab ich gelesen, aber kommt doch mit der zusammenstelung hin, siehe screenshot


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. September 2010)

ja + die versandkosten. und ich würde nur bei shops bestellen, die ne menge bewertungen haben und unter 2,0 sind. es dürfen auch nicht zu viele shops sein, wegen der versandkosten. 
(ich hab deinen Screenshot ja gesehen)


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

also es sollten wenn möglich alle teile von einem händler kommen, da spart man versandkosten!

ansonsten kann man gleich mal mind 40-50€ versandkosten drauflegen!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

Ok jezz nochma alles nur bei Mindfactory.de

Endpreis 520€
siehe screenshot

fehlt nurnoch MSI 770-C45 ca. 50€
und ein Betriebssystem, Vista 64bit ebay unter 30€

Endpreis 600€

Des kann man dan als Gaming Pc bezeichen 

Lg


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. September 2010)

Das Sharkoon Rebel9 ist eine option, die sich lohnt. asgard ist etwas klapprig


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

ups verlesen inkl versand 540€

aba mir persöhnlich wärs wert, denn die is von haus aus oc, un wenn man bissi selbst noch was macht is man ungefähr bei ner gtx 470, aba des muss der te entscheiden
Lg


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

nciht böse geeint, aber rechnen ist nicht grad deine stärke oder?

alles in einem kostet bei mindfactory 536€+ 50€board+ 40€ BS (kann ja sein) = 626€!

evtl noch evrsand, doch ich glaub ab dem preis ist das schon gratis!

ansonsten kann man gleich mal mind. 20€ drauflegen, da wären wir dann bei 646€!!!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

Hab mich doch korrigiert, des es 20€ mehr sin.

siehe:



aifz4b schrieb:


> ups verlesen inkl versand 540€
> 
> aba mir persöhnlich wärs wert, denn die is von haus aus oc, un wenn man bissi selbst noch was macht is man ungefähr bei ner gtx 470, aba des muss der te entscheiden
> Lg


 
naja war nie wirklich gut in der Schule 
Rechnen is schwer 

edit wie kommst auf 20€ versand?

bei den 540€ is versand eingerechnet,
Ebay-Verkaüfer dürfen höchstens 5€ in dieser Kategorie verlangen.
un des Mobo gibts bei amazon, un über 20€ is versandkosten frei

540€
+ 30€
+ 50€

=620€


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

war nicht böse gemeint, wollte dich nur draufhinweißen!

die GTX460 von gigabyte ist laut pcgh sehr leise und übertaktunsgsfreundlich, da die VRM's mitgekühlt werden, somit ist overvolten auch möglich!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

hab dich auch noch auf was hingesiesen :S 

Lg 

is ned beleidigend gemeint

un hast recht die gtx 460 oc von gigabyte geht ab hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

es gibt ja händler dioe verlangen bei dem preis immer nch versand!



> evtl noch versand, doch ich glaub ab dem preis ist das schon gratis!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

ok is jezz egal  obs 20 oder 30€ mehr sin is doch egal, was ich halt sagen möchte is des man mit der gtx 460 oc deutlich besser aufgehoben ist als mit einer 5770 die geplant ist. bei 600€ sollte es nicht mehr an 20 bzw 30e liegen. is ja auch ne ernorme verbesserung

Greetz,
aifz4b


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

muss aber letztendlich der threadersteller entscheiden ob ihm das mehr wert ist. kann nur persöhnlich sagen des ich bei 5770/460 garned lang überlegen würde. wie gesagt wenn man 460 noch oc kommt die an die 470 ran. 

5770 is mehr mainstream, während die 460 oc im high end bereich ist und wenn man sie selbst noch mehr übertaktet dann is sie auf niveau der 470 die wie uns allen bekannt ist die 3. schnellste single gpu ist. während die 5770 irgendwo auf platz 20-25 ist

PC-Erfahrung.de: Grafikrangliste - Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet.


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

ja, ahste eig. recht!

doch bin ich hier falsch oder richtig, leigt seine amx auflösung nicht bei 1336x768, doer war das wo anderes??^^


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. September 2010)

da er über 200€ bei mindfactory lässt, ist das kostenlos wenn er midnightshopping macht : 0-6h
P.S. antifanboy, ich kann das was du geschrieben hast ja kaum lesen


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

naja wenn er die auflösung zockt reicht ne 5770 dicke, hab ned alles gelesen, dacht er spielt 1920*1200.


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

@ronniecoolman : liegt an  der tastatur, hab ne übergangstastatur zur sidewinder x6^^


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

Wenn wir schon bei Online-Shops sind, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Hardwareversand. Die bauen für 20€ auch noch den ganzen PC zusammen. 

Bis jetzt habe ich mit selberbauen noch nicht auseinandergesetzt, nur mal Netzteil oder Gra gewechselt.


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

zusammenbauen müssteste doch auch hinkriegen, gibbts etliche tutorial videos bei youtube.de


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

kannst nicht selbst bauen?


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

Hast du mit mindfactory.de schon Erfahrung?


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

Kann ich Beiträge löschen???
Wollte nicht doppelt posten


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> kannst nicht selbst bauen?



Noch nie probiert und bevor ich was kaputt mache.


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

dreifachpost^^

also eig. kann da nix schiefgehen!

das einzige wo du aufpassen musst ist bei der cpu, und das geht schon ganz einfach!

probiers mal, sonst hast sicher wem in der nachbarschaft der dir da helfen kann!


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

Und wie ist es mit dem Bios 

Keine Ahnung von


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

da musts ja nix machen!

einfach boot reihenfolge einstellen (vlt gehts auch automatisch) und dann starten!


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. September 2010)

die PCGH 9/10 hat ne gute anleitung und ansonsten:
YouTube - PC selber zusammenbauen - Computerbild
ich weiß es ist bild, und über die komponenten wollen wir garnicht erst reden. aber es gut erklärt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

@ronniercolman : stimmt, kannst ja mal kaufen!

ansonsten das video gucken!


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

In dem Fall wenn es nicht erkannt wird was dann??? Bios


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

was dann?

willst du auch BS neuinstallieren?

wenn ja, musst du die DVD einlegen, ab ins bios und bootreighenfolge so einstellen, das er vond er Vista DVD bootet, dann neustart und dann kannst BS installieren!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

also bei hoh.de bekommt man alles für insgesant 620€ fehlt nurnoch ein betriebssystem - siehe ebay win vista 64-bit ca 30€ damit biste dann high end. benötigt man aber nur wenn man auf hohen Auflösungen spielt. wenn du wirklich nur auf soner niedrigen Auflösung spielt, dann brauchst du des nicht und kannst getrost die hd5770 nehmen.


screenshot von hoh.de:


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

toll, und was meinst du damit?


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

Sind alle nötigen Schrauben und Kabel bei der Hardware dabei oder noch selber kaufen


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

also beim mainboard sind sata kabel, slot blende und das board enthalten!

im geghäuse sind die bastandshalter + schrauben fürs mainboard!

schrauben brauchst du evtl noch fürs netzteil + graka!

ansonsten ist es ganz easy!


----------



## JFS (10. September 2010)

Bei welchen Olinshops habt ihr bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mit dem selber bauen werde ich dann mal Probieren


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

mindfactory ist 1a. Donnerstag per paypal bestellt, freitag vor der Tür. Sehr Günstige Preise, freundlicher und kompetenter Support, hatte ma ne hd 5850 bestellt und wollt sie tauschen gegen ne 470 AMP! ging alles ohne Problem und schnell.

superladen


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

also bei hoh.de bekommt man alles für insgesant 620€ fehlt nurnoch ein betriebssystem - siehe ebay win vista 64-bit ca 30€ damit biste dann high end. benötigt man aber nur wenn man auf hohen Auflösungen spielt. wenn du wirklich nur auf soner niedrigen Auflösung spielt, dann brauchst du des nicht und kannst getrost die hd5770 nehmen.


bei mindfactory is es zwar günstiger aber du müsstest das motherboard noch in einem anderne laden holen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

würd bei der auflösung auch en 5770er nehmen, alles andere ois oversized!


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

ja da haste recht, erst ab uxga lohnt sich die 460, alle auflösungen unter uxga, dafür is die karte oversized


----------



## aifz4b (10. September 2010)

aber bevor ich 130€ in die 5770 reinstecke würd ich die 460 756MB nehmen, die kostet 20€ mehr


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2010)

wär natürlich auch ne option!

die gigabyte wär da empfehlenswert.....


----------



## MaraZ40 (11. September 2010)

Also hab mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen  640€ ohne Betriebssystem ist mir dann doch schon zu teuer. Ich spiele nicht mit einer hohen Auflösung. Und ihr meint dann würde die HD 5770 reichen 
Letzer Stand der Dinge ist so: 1TB Festplatte + ein etwas teureres Gehäuse . Hier wieder eine Tabelle (mit Zubehör und alles ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

reicht aus und ist ne super confi!

reciht für alles aus!

würds so nehmen!!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2010)

Ich würde nicht die Power Color 5770er nehmen...da gibts eigentlich weitaus besser für 20e mehr oder so


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

wieso, was passt an der nicht?

die ist leise und gut!


----------



## MaraZ40 (11. September 2010)

Also für mich ist die Leistung/Preis optimal. So könnte ich Crysis, BFBC2 mit 1200x1024 Auflösung auf Medium Quality, nein, sogar High Quality zocken glaube ich . Das würde auch genügen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

crysis kannst auf enthauist zocken mit DX10, ich kanns auch!!!

und bfbc2 sollte keine allzu hohe herausforderung sein!


----------



## fuddles (11. September 2010)

MaraZ40 schrieb:


> Also für mich ist die Leistung/Preis optimal. So könnte ich Crysis, BFBC2 mit 1200x1024 Auflösung auf Medium Quality, nein, sogar High Quality zocken glaube ich . Das würde auch genügen.



Inklusive Antialaising


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

genau, und 16:1 AF unter sonst noch was!

aja, f.e.a.r 2 läuft mit max settings (16x AF, 4x FSAA und 16AA mit 100fps im durchschnitt)


----------



## MaraZ40 (11. September 2010)

Ok, mehr brauch ich auch nicht  Also muss ich nicht mehr Geld für eine teurere Graka ausgeben 
Wie findet ihr die Gehäuse?


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

sieht gut aus, lüfter haben gute positionen und nicht zu teuer!


----------



## MaraZ40 (11. September 2010)

Ok, es wäre dann geklärt. Danke nochmal an alle die in diesem Thread geholfen haben 
Bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen bitte posten


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

dafür sind wir ja da!!!


----------



## aifz4b (11. September 2010)

Naja wenn du sagst dir reicht des dann ist das ok. Fuer 150 Euro gibt's naemlich schon die gtx 460, von der wirste mehr haben. Sie ist naemlich deutlich besser als die 5770. Mit der kannste warscheinlich in 2 Jahren immernoch die meisten Spiele auf high zocken. Mit ner 5770 wird des warscheinlich nix. Wie gesagt musste entscheiden ob dir 20 Euro mehr wert sind.


----------



## MaraZ40 (11. September 2010)

Also wenns wirklich soviel besser ist dann könnte ich mir die vll noch kaufen:

768MB Gainward GeForce GTX460 mit CUDA (PCI-E,2xD,HDMI) (NE5TX460F1179-N1040) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

Was meinen die anderen? Ist die echt so viel besser? An übertakten hab ich aber noch nicht gedacht, nur so nebenbei  und ich spiele 1200x1024 auch das soll euch bewusst sein.
Aber ich möchte schon dass die Graka dann 2 Jahre hält. 

Ahja ich habe noch bedenken an dem Netzteil. Reichen 430 Watt wirklich?


----------



## RonnieColeman (11. September 2010)

das reicht.
du kannst aber auch das Sharkoon Rush power m nehmen mit 500 Watt, denn die pure power serie ist für office pcs ausgelegt


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

nt reicht locker aus!

graka kannst auch die 460er nehmen, ist jedoch kein muss!

ich spiel alle games auf high, sogar metro2033, und alles läuft fküssig!


----------



## aifz4b (11. September 2010)

ja noch spielste die games auf high aber in einem jahr nicht mehr


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

und wieso bitte nicht?

in den nächsten jahren wird nicht so viel kommen, und das meiste wird konsolenoptimiert sein, ergo bin ich zuevrsichtlich das alles laufen wird!

1 jahr reicht die lcoker aus....


----------



## MaraZ40 (12. September 2010)

Netzteil nehm ich dann  
Bei Graka bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher. Ich möchte schon, dass sie 2 Jahre hält. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr alles auf High zocken kann  Lieber jetzt 30€ mehr aber später nicht 150€...
Die Gtx460 hat doch 750MB oder so. Die 5770 hat doch mehr? Nochmal nebenbei ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten, auch wenn sich die Gtx460 gut dazu eignet. Nur vielleicht ;D


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. September 2010)

die 460 gibts auch mit 768MB VRAM

selbst in 2 jahren wird sie noch laufen, es wird jez alles auf konsolen optimiert....


----------



## M@rs (12. September 2010)

die gtx460 gibts mit 768MB und 1024MB


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. September 2010)

meinte ich doch, wobei man erst ab FullHD den unterschied merkt, außer bei crysis und gta4!


----------



## MaraZ40 (13. September 2010)

Also jetzt eine klar gestellte Frage:

Ist der: GF GTX 460 768MB GDDR5 PCI-E Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

besser als

der: 1024MB PowerColor AX5770 1GBD5-H, Radeon HD 5770, GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.1 (R84FH-TI3) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

????


----------



## aifz4b (13. September 2010)

die gtx 460 ist besser, der grund ist sie hat physix und eine viel hoehere tessalation als ati karten. Spiele werden in Zukunft verstaerkt auf tessalation setzen. und da liegt nvidia vor ati. Das liegt daran weils die 5xxx Serie von Ati bereits ein halbes Jahr vor nvidias 4xx-Serie gab. die gtx 460 gibts mit 768mb, 1024 und 2048MB ddr5 speicher. 768 ab 150€, 1024 ab 180€ und mit 2 gb ab 240€. von der 460 wirste eindeutig laenger was haben. Hab unten einen Link da sind alle aktuellen Grafikkarten nach Leistung geordnet. waehrend die 5770 auf platz 22 ist, ist die 460 mit 768mb auf platz 10 und die mit 1gb auf 8. die 460 ist einfach schneller, hat mehr leistung und eine hoehere tessalation. niemand kann mir sagen die 5770 sei gleich gut/besser als ne 460. nimm die gtx haste 2 jahre oder mehr deine ruhe. 

PC-Erfahrung.de:*Grafikrangliste*-*Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet.[/QUOTE]

und nicht des ihr jezz denkt ich sei NVIDIA fanboy, nur es ist einfach so dass die 460 fuer 20 euro einfach viel mehr Leistung bringt.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

@aifz4b : du hast recht, zurzeeit ist die 460er ein top produkt, vom niedrigen preis kann man nnix sagen!

die einzige karte die an die 460er herankommt ist die HD5830, die jetzt auch stark im pries gefallen ist!


----------



## Perry (13. September 2010)

Hat schon mal jemand vorgeschlagen die gesammte Konfiguration auf eine Wunschliste bei geizhals zu setzen, dann spuckt dir der Shop auch den Anbieter aus, wo du alles zusammen am günstigsten bekommst, oder auch zwei oder drei shops, wie du willst.


----------



## aifz4b (13. September 2010)

Moin hab dir mal das beste zusammengestellt,


- Hast 500 Watt Netzteil
- Gtx 460 mit 1024MB speicher statt 768MB
- eine von Haus aus übertaktete GTX 460, die wenn man sie selbst noch ein bisschen overclocked auf dem Niveau der GTX 470 ist
- alles in einem Shop.


1) Preis: 581,90

Cpu: Phenom 2 X4 955 - Jacob Elektronik - 128,40€
Gpu: Sparkle Gtx 460 1024MB OC Edition - Jacob Elektronik - 186,80€
MaBo: MSI 770-C45 - Jacob Elektronik - 58,50€
Ram: 2x2048MB OCZ DDR3-1333 CL9 - Jacob Elektronik - 65,60€
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB - Jacob Elektronik - 34,70€
NT: Sharkoon Rush Power 500Watt - Jacob Elektronik - 60,30€
Gehäuse: Xigmatec Asgard - Jacob Elektronik - 27,70€
DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS50 - Jacob Elektronik - 19,90€


Bleiben 20 Euro übrig, damit kannste

- besseres Gehaüse kaufen
- 1TB Festplatte statt 500GB kaufen
- Lüfter kaufen
- bei ebay Windows Vista holen


Das ist für dieses Budget das beste was man machen kann. Ein günstiger High End PC der die nächsten paar Jahre hält.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

hast 500W netzteil?

was sisn das für ne marke?

1GB würd ich mind. nehmen, denn das bringt in manchen games mehr elistung!


----------



## aifz4b (13. September 2010)

ja von sharkoon, 1024MB siehs dir an


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

aso, ich dachte die marke heist hast^^



> 1024MB siehs dir an



bei mir sah der post vorher iwie anders aus^^


----------



## MaraZ40 (14. September 2010)

mal schaun. ich stell mir heute abend was neues zusammen


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

mach das, und poste nen screen dann heir rein!


----------



## MaraZ40 (14. September 2010)

Jetzt siehts so aus:

Imageshack - 39064242.jpg

Sind schon 100€ mehr. Die Graka ist schon 80€ teurer, dazu habe ich noch ein anderes Netzteil genommen. Ich schau noch bei Jakob elektronik ob ichs dort vll billiger kriege. 
Der CPU ist auch 10 € teurer geworden -.-

Edit: Bei Jacob komm ich auch 720 €.
Also die Confi mit GTX460 ist schon ziemlich teuer. Weiß nicht ob ich doch die HD5770 nehmen soll...


----------



## aifz4b (14. September 2010)

Moin,

2 Anmerkungen:

1. Warum bestellste bei planet4one, 
Jacob Elektronik - Ihr Spezialist für Hardware, Software und Digitalkameras - Hardware
Da ist alles billiger, mit alles meine ich ALLES.

2. Warum so ein teures Brett? ein MSI 770-C45 reicht locker, des einzige was beim asus besser ist, des es mehr anschlüsse hat, die du eh nicht brauchts, mit nem 770-C45 + P2 X4 955 + GTX 460 OC kommste ca 2-3 Jahre und wenn du da dann aufrüsten willste nimmste ja keinen AM3 Sockel mehr, deshalb reicht des MSI 770-C45 völlig aus.

Ich habs zusammengestellt für 605€ siehe Anhang.



Sparpotenzial:

Brauchste des Cooler Master? Habs Asgard sieht gut aus funktzioniert und ist 10€ billiger

1TB - reichen nicht 500? sind auch noch mal 15€

*wo du auf KEINEN FALL sparen solltest*

*Netzteil muss Qualitätsware sein sons fackelt dein Ding ab*

*CPU*

*Graka ( Zum Vergleich 5770/460 hab ich genug gesagt )*

*Des ist so des wichtigste.*




*SIEHE ANHANG*


*Edit:*

*war zumindest bei Geizhals deutlich am günstigsten.*


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

also jez mal ehrlich!

deine anmerkungen bringen gar nix!

der aufpreis von 500GB zu 1000GB beträgt oftmals nur 10€, zudem wer sich jez bei den billigen preisen eine platte mit 500GB kauft, ist selbser schuld!

eine 770er brett würd ich auch nicht nehmen, erstens weil das budget nicht knapp ist und zweitens hta man usb 3.0 uns sata 6/gib!

und hier, hab was vergessen : MSI Score Fuzion Aktion - Bis zu 50,- EUR Rabatt

nimm deas msi 870a - 54 und den phenom II 955BE, da sparst du dir satte 30€!!!


----------



## aifz4b (15. September 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> also jez mal ehrlich!
> 
> deine anmerkungen bringen gar nix!
> 
> ...


 

Ich sags nochmal, alles was ich schreibe is meine Meinung, die niemand teilen muss. 


Wir beide haben anscheinend verschiedene Prioritäten, während du lieber en gutes brett + 1tb festplatte nimmst, würd ich lieber das Geld in eine bessere Graka investieren. Zu meiner Aussage mit Sparmöglichkeiten, Er hat ein Budget genannt, 600€ das versuche ich einzuhalten, meiner meinung gibts es nirgendwo anders einsparmöglichkeiten als die Komponenten die ich gelistet habe. Ich würd auf jeden Fall ne 460 nehmen, 768MB ist finde ich zumindest zu wenig, und eine mit 1024MB startet eben erst ab 185€. So wie er es geschrieben hat ist das ein Gaming PC und da reichen 500GB locker aus. Und wenns nicht reicht nimmt man zu Weihnachten halt noch ne 500Gb für 30€. Mir gings darum, nicht zu viel über dem Budget zu Liegen. Beim Brett des ist so ne Sache ok usb 3.0 und sata 6 aber braucht man des? 

Aber des mit der Aktion ist net schlecht, dürfte sogar in sein Budget kommen:

MSI 870-C45A
P2 X4 955
Gigabyte 460 OC
OCZ 4GB DDR3-1333 CL9
F3/Barracuda 7200.12 500GB(meiner meinung nach sind 1TB unnötig muss aber der TE entscheiden.)
Sharkoon Rushpower 500W
Asgard/Cooler Master Elite 430 (würds Asgard nehmen )
LG GH22NS50

Naja möcht mich mit dir nich Streiten 
ich sags nur wie ichs nehmen würde.

würd ca 610 - 620€ kosten.


LG


----------



## aifz4b (15. September 2010)

Also ich meine des normale nicht dieses Fuzion, aber du weist schon das, des 770-C45 und 870A fuzion den gleichen Chip haben, dez einzige was beim 870 A fuzion beser ist, ist der eine mikrige USB 3.0 port und SATA 6 statt 3. aber dafür das dreifache Zahlen??


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

ich würd die confi über mir nehmen!

@aifz4B . das zeigste mir mal....


----------



## Jovis (15. September 2010)

ich würd nicht am falschen ende sparen und ein stärkeres netzteil nehmen!!!!


----------



## AntiFanboy (15. September 2010)

da kann er das modell mit 600W nehmen, das kostet nur 10€ mehr, bietet aber mehr Ampere auf den 12V schienen und und hat 100W mehr, für 10€^^


----------



## MaraZ40 (15. September 2010)

Also, dass wird iwie immer teurer 
Also ich schließe mich AntiFanboy an, und bin der Meinung, dass ich gleich 1TB nehme.
Graka nehme ich ganz sicher die GTX460 mit 1024MB. Mal schauen wo ich sparen kann.


----------



## MaraZ40 (16. September 2010)

Jacob ist teuer als Mindfactory. (Zumindest bei mir).
Ich habe alle Komponente auf Mindfactory verschoben. Muss morgen aber nochmal ein Vergleich machen. Grad siehts so aus:

-----------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-----------------------------------------------------------

Die Graka müsste in Ordnung sein? Habe noch einen besseren NT genommen. 

Mfg


----------



## RonnieColeman (16. September 2010)

die LG-laufwerke kosten, glaube ich um die 10€, warum nimmst nicht eins von denen


----------



## MaraZ40 (17. September 2010)

Weil ich die Lightscribe-Funktion brauche


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. September 2010)

kannst so nehmen!


----------



## MaraZ40 (19. September 2010)

ok, ich nehme es höchstwahrscheinlich so 
hat den preis zwar um ca 150€ überstiegen (mit betriebssystem) Aber hat sich gelohnt oder ?  Danke an alle


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. September 2010)

lohnen tut sichs auf alle fälle!

welche BS hollst du dir?


----------



## MaraZ40 (20. September 2010)

Wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein Win7 Home Premium 64Bit


----------



## AntiFanboy (21. September 2010)

das passt!


----------

